# New pics from Tokyo - DIFFERENT COLOURS!



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Red and white - now that's what I'm talking about


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Looks fantastic in red!
You tempted, Cem ...


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Maybe...


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

The red looks lovely ... the white isn't half bad either.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

What is it with Japanese women and their dodgy teeth! uke: 
Dont they have dentists out there lol

Back on topic, red seems to do the cars lines justice but the silver-gunmetal looks awsome!!!!

Gez


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

i must ask where the photos at the dealership were taken...roppongi?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

white is totally bad ass...

I am having white.

if the price is right.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Blow Dog said:


> Maybe...


You have said in the past you only have your cars for a year??!!


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

I AM IN LUV









lotsa recycled beer. did the racequeens look over ur shoulders?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The photos were taken at Nissan Gallery and at Nissan Tokyo Headquarters.
The vibrancy of the red doesn't come out in the pictures, and we still have loads of the black one to upload.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

not sure the last one should have been posted.....

anyway a few more, if anybody gets bored I will stop posting pics










Yes the red does stand out









Where you want be 









more bathtub white










bigger image of the black un..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Awsome pictures guys, had the same passion today . . . red is still number one for me . . .:clap:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Red looks damn good...


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

red looks fantastic but still very hard to beat menacing black!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

All the pictures are now in the gallery. Please go to the front page: gtr.co.uk to access the gallery


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Red or white... Mmmmmmm :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

something tells me, depsite all the "uproar" over it's looks, Nissan have hooked this thing up styleee!

I want one!

mook


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

what about a bit of black, better than the bathtub white



















just in case you didn't know...










Tokyo 5, minus the tour director and minus the woman chaser.....


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

White please :thumbsup: but the red is a close second


----------



## vex (Aug 26, 2007)

*GTROC roxx ! thanks to fuggles, robbie and rest of crew i am loosin sleep checkin in compulsively*  

_btw, was just told by dealer my specs were frozen - couldn`t change without risking major delay way past 1/08. nissan flooded with orders for the jdm_


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

So do you think red will be the colour of choice on the R35 like Bayside Blue was on the R34? 

/P


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*White*

Would just have to be the white for me.. Some carbon skirts and the front bar ( near the numberplate ) also in carbon and it would be perfect..


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Black has my vote, that is just damn sexy!!


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

black and white thats what it's all about:thumbsup: 

now i must have one!!!!

great pics guys 

wish i had got there:sadwavey:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Black or red for me!

Red does look surprisingly good!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

only one option for me really,it'd have to be black with some gold RGII's


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

this is good as I'm getting the boring dark grey with black wheels....

when ever I can order it

R


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Not usually a lover of red cars but it looks awesome on the new GTR.
The black however looks stunning.

Does anyone know if they will be doing a Midnight Purple and Bayside Blue colour option?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

GTR OC group in Japan

Do they have any scaled down models of the new GTR? if they do...can I be a pain in the arse and ask you to purchase one for me, so I can give it to my son, Ryan! Will of course pay you and make it worth your while 

Cheers
Claire


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

MP IV, that would be hot!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Booty-licious said:


> GTR OC group in Japan
> 
> Do they have any scaled down models of the new GTR? if they do...can I be a pain in the arse and ask you to purchase one for me, so I can give it to my son, Ryan! Will of course pay you and make it worth your while
> 
> ...


Claire - I have not seen any, and as you may know I read the Japanese mags too. But will let you know if I see any, of course.

Aki


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

Nice pics. Do you have any more pics of the titanium grey GTR?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi Claire,

We are at Mines right now and have not seen any models but will　let you know if we do.

Will,

Wehave over 1,500 pictures of the new car right now, so I think we could find a few more


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> We are at Mines right now


Ask them what diffs are in their demo car. lol


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

RAYBRIG:thumbsup:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Aki & John,

Thanks for the feedback

Claire


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

I really like all of the colours. If someone forced me to choose a colour I would end up hurting myself


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Red needs chrome rims.....

....I'll get my coat :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There is a new colour planned for late 2008. Nobody is letting on what it will be yet, sadly.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Something a bit more exciting, or at least some colour would be nice, the grey scale they've taken every colour available except for the red from so far, must be completely worn out.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There is also a white one available from the day of laucnch. Not QM1 unfortunately


----------



## 战神GT-R (Nov 15, 2007)

all colours are awesome!


----------



## max55uk (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm loving them all....Not a big fan of Red but on the GTR looks Awesome!


----------



## sarnie (Nov 30, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> There is a new colour planned for late 2008. Nobody is letting on what it will be yet, sadly.


Could it be this maybe?


----------



## j1m1z (Nov 29, 2007)

i must admit all the colours show the lines of the car brilliantly, but, funeral directors black will have to be my choice. i gravitate towards the dark side of life. looks like you guys had a good time, next time i'd like to tag along if thats alright. cheers.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I think it might be one new colour a year...fits in with a special model a year as well.

A lot of people are saying they are waiting for the V-Spec but its likely to be very stripped out car

Robbie


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

have ordered one from my worcestershire dealer last year no 2 in all of the county so should be one of the early lucky ones, will use daily do around 20K miles a year and opt for gun metal grey colour and shinn wheels nice !


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

karlworcs1 said:


> have ordered one from my worcestershire dealer last year no 2 in all of the county so should be one of the early lucky ones, will use daily do around 20K miles a year and opt for gun metal grey colour and shinn wheels nice !


How on earth does your dealer know you're no.2 in all the country?
There's no national ordering database yet.


----------



## DR_GTR (Feb 16, 2008)

RED please.

Have you ever owned a black car, you spend more time cleaning than driving!!!!

Regards

Andy


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

hey Blow Dog, said county not country......and there is only one Nissan dealer in the whole of Worcestershire and I am No2 in the queue, others in different counties might be before me though....


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

That is assuming your dealer is one to actually get one of the limited franchises. These will be announced at the Geneva Motor Show


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

karlworcs1 said:


> hey Blow Dog, said county not country......and there is only one Nissan dealer in the whole of Worcestershire and I am No2 in the queue, others in different counties might be before me though....


My mistake, misread it.


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmmmm nice shots and I will take the gun metal grey albeit with shinny wheels...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

dark wheels

It looks funny with light silver wheels

We I think so anyway

R


----------



## karlworcs1 (Nov 11, 2007)

ok will look at both, thx for the feedback..


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the silver wheels come on the base model

most Pre and black editions have dark wheels.

Join the club and I think you might get a brochure from Japan

Not sure on what chioces the UK will get ie might only get black editions for all we know

R


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

*Colour*

I got my wife a red v35 2 years ago and when polished it's better than in the pics, hence i will have to go with the white-it's a lot easier to keep clean than black!!


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

Well it looks like I know what my lifesavings is going into


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

I really cant decide which colour id go for, red black or white seem favourites so far.
Having come from 5 tvrs in a row in which you could have every colour under the sun and then some you would have thought the choice would have been easy.
Personally if i could have any colour it would have to be the same as my Sagaris


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*Silver not popular?*

So, you guys who have actually seen them in the metal, which would you choose, silver or Dark Metal Grey, both with the dark wheels (Black Edition)?

I've ordered DMG, but I've suddenly had second thoughts as the photos of the silver ones look so good.

What about Titanium? Andy Middlehurst has imported one and it is currently doing the rounds with Nissan GB and he really likes it. Says it is not far from the Nur Spec Imperial Jade colour.

So far, the best pics have been of it in black, but as it is not metallic, I definitely won't be going for that. I have one gloss black sports car already and another one would mean I would never be out of the car wash!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The titanium almost has a hint of gold to it. The DMG looks almost liquid where as the silver is, well......... silver.


----------



## yuangs (Apr 9, 2008)

I like that black one...pretty much undertones...


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

BLACK nuff said


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Not keen on bright red myself, but the White with Black Chrome wheels... mmmmmm yummy. That one is going to be a pipe dream for me I think


----------



## msia (Apr 3, 2008)

*Only seen 2 colours in the flesh*

I've only ever seen the a white and black GT-R in the flesh, and personally I feel that the black looks much better. White makes the car seem bloated... Obviously i'm biased (see signature) :chuckle:


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> So, you guys who have actually seen them in the metal, which would you choose, silver or Dark Metal Grey, both with the dark wheels (Black Edition)?
> 
> I'm with you to a degree. Would love to see them in the flesh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

That red does look absolutely fantastic. Red always looks good in a showroom though, give it a year on the road and I'm not so sure. Keeping it looking that good is pretty high maintenance I think.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

DMG or "Gun metal" in International English is best

some rears


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










and a frontal

R


----------

